# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Vẻ đẹp kỳ bí của tu viện cổ ở Sapa - Du lịch Sapa

## yeudulich

Nếu có dịp du lịch Sa Pa (Lào Cai), bạn không nên bỏ qua cơ hội đến thăm tu viện bỏ hoang ở bản Tả Phìn để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kỳ bí mang đậm những đường nét kiến trúc Pháp đằng sau những lớp rêu phong.Ẩn hiện trong sương mù Sapa là một tu viện cổ kính, đẹp nguy nga, huyền bí, được người Pháp xây vào cuối thế kỷ 18. Và bất cứ ai nhìn thấy nó đều ngạc nhiên vì thời kỳ đó đã có một công trình vừa đồ sộ vừa cầu kỳ một cách lạ thường.

Có thể nói người Pháp đã rất tài tình khi chọn thế đất ẩn khuất để xây tu viện này. Khi đến gần chúng ta sẽ không khỏi những bất ngờ khi nhìn thấy những trụ, cột, được đục bằng đá được ghép lại với nhau bằng chất liệu vôi mật thật kỳ công và khéo léo.



Mặc dù bị hoang phế từ lâu, nhưng những đường nét cổ kính, không gian yên tĩnh được phủ một lớp rêu phong của thời gian lại là điểm thu hút du khách dừng chân chụp ảnh.



Những bức tường được xây bằng đá ong nên mặc dù trải qua nhiều năm tháng nhưng vẫn giữ được sự kiên cố và chắc chắn.












Xen lẫn những bước tường rêu phong là những cành đào rừng, một đặc sản không thể thiếu của núi rừng Tây Bắc.




Dù chưa tu sửa nhưng tu viện vẫn được coi là nét độc đáo của Sapa.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đến đây chụp ảnh chắc là đẹp và độc đáo lắm
Thời Pháp thuộc để lại khá nhiều công trình kiến trúc đẹp, tiếc là nhiều công trình đã chịu sự mài mòn của thời gian

----------


## Mituot

Nơi đây đúng là nhuốm màu thời gian
Nhìn rất cổ điển, chụp ảnh ở đây chắc đẹp lắm

----------


## lunas2

ở đây đóng phim rùi thì pải

----------


## nangmuadong

Không nhầm thì tên bạn mình chụp ảnh ở chỗ này rồi thì phải. Đúng là nhuốm màu thời gian.

----------


## damvanhuong

ui.lại còn có cả tu viên cổ nữa à

----------


## hieunt

Tuy các kiến trức đã mai một theo thời nhưng mình vẫn thấy được những đường nét về 1 toà tu viện đầy cổ kính và kì bí  :Smile:

----------

